# naming mice drives me bonkers at times so.......



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

*not sure if this has been done already but heres an idea why dont we do a naming list so ppl who have brought mice or got mice with no names can come on this thread and choose a name for their mice 

ill start it off with some suggestions some of these names i have for my own mice 

mickey
bailey
chardonay 
quicksilver 
penfold
danger mouse 
redfoo 
mr jingles

please put ur name suggestions below *


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I did a thread on this not so long ago!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

oooh could u please put a link into this tread then please as im looking for a name for my black tan doe


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Here you go:

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=7953

I hope it helps

Also as she is a black & tan how about the name "Eclipse"? (because of her colouring)


----------

